# [freetype, harfbuzz]Error: circular dependencies (cerrado)

## carlos plaza

Un saludo y un feliz año nuevo a está calurosa comunidad.

El problema fue cuando quise instalar  app-emulation/playonlinux el cual se encuentra enmascarado, lo desenmascare y comenzó mi dolor de cabeza cuando comencé a ver:   

```
Error: circular dependencies:

(media-libs/freetype-2.9.1-r3:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (media-libs/harfbuzz-2.0.2-r1:0/0.9.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (media-libs/freetype-2.9.1-r3:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

```

Por torpe los desintale "freetype y harfbuzz" y ahora ni si quiera puedo enmascarar uno para instalar el otro. Quier actualizar tengo 56 upgrades, 2 new, 8 reinstalls y el error no me deja.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

He buscado en la wiki, en el foro y por san google y no he podido solucionar.

Cualquier ayuda les seré muy agredesido  :Very Happy: 

De antemano gracias

----------

## quilosaq

Desactiva la use harfbuzz para media-libs/freetype e instala freetype.

Instala media-libs/harfbuzz.

Activa la use harfbuzz para media-libs/freetype y reinstala freetype.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Desactiva la use harfbuzz para media-libs/freetype e instala freetype.
> 
> Instala media-libs/harfbuzz.
> 
> Activa la use harfbuzz para media-libs/freetype y reinstala freetype.

 

Hice esto: 

```
/etc/portage/package.use/freetype
```

```

media-libs/freetype -static-libs  -harfbuzz
```

```
emerge -a freetype

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r2:0/1.14.0::gentoo  USE="X curl javascript opengl openssl vanilla -libressl -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ]  media-libs/harfbuzz-2.0.2-r1:0/0.9.18::gentoo  USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -debug -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/cairo-1.14.12::gentoo  USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug (-gles2) -static-libs -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]    media-libs/fontconfig-2.13.0-r4:1.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]     media-libs/freetype-2.9.1-r3:2::gentoo  USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 cleartype_hinting harfbuzz png -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -infinality -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(media-libs/harfbuzz-2.0.2-r1:0/0.9.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (media-libs/freetype-2.9.1-r3:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

  (media-libs/harfbuzz-2.0.2-r1:0/0.9.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.
```

 Lo hice al revés con harfbuzz y me sale igual, ya lo había intentado, trate de hacer otra vez y ya vez

Gracias quilosaq

----------

## quilosaq

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> [ebuild  N     ]     media-libs/freetype-2.9.1-r3:2::gentoo  USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 cleartype_hinting harfbuzz png -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -infinality -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB
> ```
> ...

 

Tu sistema sigue queriendo instalar freetype con la use harfbuzz.

Prueba esto:

```
USE="-harfbuzz" emerge -v freetype
```

Si no funciona publica lo que te sale y tu emerge --info.

----------

## carlos plaza

Muchas gracias quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu sistema sigue queriendo instalar freetype con la use harfbuzz.
> 
> Prueba esto:
> ...

 

Se pudo solucionar el problema  :Razz:   gracias a tú ayuda. Muy agradecido por tu aporte tan valioso quilosaq.

Ya hice emerge @preserved-rebuild y resolvió dependencias  :Cool:  , ahora el sistema está actualizando 295 paquetes  :Wink: 

----------

